# Gateway GP6-400



## JLykurgos (Feb 22, 2013)

I have already checked the forums and the question someone called ORS had related to my problem was answered privately and that was back in 2005. 
I have been given a Gateway GP6-400. The systems still knows what it is but has forgotten certain software for its drivers. I can't seem to locate any one site for this model's drivers. Short of downloading and purchasing a driver updating program or looking up each individual component's manufacturers for the updates, could there be anything I could try before completely reinstalling the operating system?


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

What operating system are you using? windows 98 FE,SE, or 2000?To get the correct drivers for that model go to the gateway website and it should be listed under support drivers and downloads.


----------



## Simba7 (Feb 7, 2013)

JLykurgos said:


> Short of downloading and purchasing a driver updating program


Stay away from those. They're a rip off and usually have a ton of viruses and/or malware in them.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Not only that on most of those you have to pay to get the correct drivers. they arent worth it when you can get drivers for free from whoever made the computer.


----------



## Simba7 (Feb 7, 2013)

A GP6-400? Probably an old (but reliable) 440BX chipset. You'll have to give us the specs (or pictures) for the rest (graphics card, network card, modem, etc).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Gateway GP6-400* desktop appears to have been introduced in the summer of 1998 and came with Windows 98SE installed.

It came with an Intel Pentium II 400 MHz processor, 128 MB of PC100 RAM(supports up to 384 MB), and a 10 GB hard drive.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JLykurgos (Feb 22, 2013)

SUEOHIO said:


> What operating system are you using? windows 98 FE,SE, or 2000?To get the correct drivers for that model go to the gateway website and it should be listed under support drivers and downloads.


That was the first thing that I tried. Unfortunately, they do not list their computers by the operating system but by the model identification and the GP6-400 was not even listed.


----------



## Simba7 (Feb 7, 2013)

JLykurgos said:


> That was the first thing that I tried. Unfortunately, they do not list their computers by the operating system but by the model identification and the GP6-400 was not even listed.


A system that old, I doubt they'd keep that data on their servers.

You'll have to look for the driver for each individual card in the system. Google is your friend here. The 440BX chipset is rather universal, so you probably won't need drivers for that.


----------

